# Need Manual and Recipe Book for Kenwood Mixer



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I've lost the product manual and recipe book for my KENWOOD KM410 MIXER purchased in 2002. The unit is rated at 600 watts. Can someone please help me find the two manuals that accompanied it? Online searching as been fruitless.

PM me if you like.

TIA,

Terry


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Have you emailed / telephoned the manufacturer / importer?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

YES I have and it's been fruitless. That's why I posted here - since a few years ago I first heard mention of the mixer at this forum. Neither the manufacturer nor repair houses stock them and I was hoping to find a member who has what I'm looking for.


----------

